# GRF Monthly Photo Contest



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Each month, forum members can submit their photos for our monthly contest. They can either be posted in that month's thread, or e-mailed to me at [email protected].

Starting on the first of each month, you'll have one week to submit your golden retriever photos. We'll limit it to one photograph per member. After a week of submissions, I'll create a Poll, so we can vote on our favorites... Voting will probably last for two weeks, at which point, we'll crown the monthly winner.

Each winning photograph will be included in a special Golden Retriever Forum 2008 Calendar, which will be available by mid-December 2007. Each monthly winner will receive this calendar as their prize...

Calendars will be available for everyone to purchase next December.... But I'm not sure what the cost will be. I'd like to have good, high-quality calendars printed up, but I'd like to keep prices low enough that everyone can get one... The purchase price will be "cost + a small donation to Joe and the forum."

Hope I covered everything good enough here... Let me know if I missed something obvious... And start thinking up photo ideas for December.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea....lets snap some pictures


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

That's a great idea!  Looking forward to super pics...


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Sounds great! Which month will this start? Will there be a new post/thread for each month after that? :doh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> Sounds great! Which month will this start? Will there be a new post/thread for each month after that? :doh:


Yep....the December contest is already posted. Technically, it officially starts on the first, but since this is the first time, I'm taking photos early...


----------

